# Wading boots?



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I can't find a pair of wading boots that fit. I wear a size 14 and I cant find a boot anywhere that will fit. I bought stockingfoot waders a year ago after the suggestion of a friend, but have yet to find a pair of boots that will fit. I have been wearing tennis shoes, but they are so tight that my feet freeze, and hurt after a long day of fishing. Most companies seem to only make up to a size 13, and the 14's I have found still seem tight. I went to cabelas and tried on their size 14 boot with waders, but my feet are pretty wide and their boots are run kind of narrow so that didnt work too well. Someone has to make a size 15 right? Anyone know where I can find a pair? If not Im going to buy a cheap pair of size 17 tennis shoes, or maybe even jsut a pair of sandles. I don't know, if anyone has any ideas...please help.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I would contact the maker of the boots you like. I would guess they do make them in limited quantities. It may be a bit more expensive. Another option might be hiking boots or basketball shoe's and you could add felt soles or spikes for what ever needs you have. With the hikers and basketball shoes they may not last very long with alot of use. Also call a local fly shop and see if they can help. Good luck. S one other option may be a close out house like Sierra Trading Post. They usually have the sizes that don't sell quickly at discounted prices. S


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Go to Sierra Trading Post.com and they have two different types of wading boots in size 14. They are made by patagonia. You are going to find that they have all types of good deals on that site. I love it. The boots are about 40 bucks i think. Hope this helps.


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

kernal,

You won't want to get a size 14. I think they will be tight like the other 14 you tried--even though a lot of manufacturers say to buy the same size as your street shoes. With your stockingfoot waders and especially with heavy socks, a 15 will be better.

The Simms Rivertek boot is the widest I have seen, and it is a great boot. They promote it as their widest boot. It's about $100 and I've never seen it on sale. It comes in sizes 7-15.

I happened to find this website that claims to have them in size 15:

http://www.feather-craft.com/2005MAster/fcpage.asp?page=59


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Kernal, I went to the Rusty Drake Outfitters at Lunch and asked them about the boots and yes, Simms makes two models in a size 15, the Rivertek, ( top of the line) and the Freestone boots ( Im on my 2nd pair of these and for the money, ( 79-99 bucks- 79 for felt, 99 for felt with carbide tips) they are the best buy out there, I have wide feet and they are pretty wide, 
Rusty Drake can get them ordered and drop shipped to you, if your interested, call them at 937-438-0707 ( tell em Mark B sent you)
There in South Dayton area.
I did verify the Patagonias only go to 14's and are a snug fit.
Good luck!!

Salmonid


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks guys. After christmas, I will see what kind of money I have left over and make a decision. Thanks for the help.


----------

